# Pre-War English Bicycle Literature



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 3, 2020)

Are there any good books or other references available on the History of the various major manufactures, collecting and restoring pre-war English bicycles?  Any good web-sites that specialize in these bikes?

Regards,
Bill


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi Bill,
Join the Veteran Cycle Club









						Veteran-Cycle Club
					

For Whatever You Ride




					v-cc.org.uk
				




Chris


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 3, 2020)

Raleigh dominated the market in the UK and bought out almost all other manufacturers.  With India and the dominions they were the largest bike maker?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 4, 2020)

A couple of good "museum" websites - Old Bikes - https://oldbike.eu/
and BSA - https://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/
http://classiccycleus.com/home/repair/bikes/ 


			Home - Classic Lightweights


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you all for your responses and I take it that there are little to no good books on these bikes.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 5, 2020)

Veteran Cycle Club formerly had a full library of catalogs going back well before WWII that you could download for free. They recently did away with that and went to a pay-subscription model.

There is a very good book from Tony Hadland on the history of Raleigh - it's a hardcover reference book with lots of pictures and documentation. It's called "Raleigh Past and Presence". He also wrote a nice history of Sturmey Archer, but that is out of print now.

I am unaware of any published, comprehensive history of all pre-WWII British bike brands. Much of the research on these bikes, especially the lesser-known brands was done through the VCC catalog archive.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 9, 2020)

Check out Peter's blog https://on-the-drops.blogspot.com/
If you are looking for anything specific, I have a huge collection of prewar catalogs and magazines.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 10, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> Veteran Cycle Club formerly had a full library of catalogs going back well before WWII that you could download for free. They recently did away with that and went to a pay-subscription model.
> 
> There is a very good book from Tony Hadland on the history of Raleigh - it's a hardcover reference book with lots of pictures and documentation. It's called "Raleigh Past and Presence". He also wrote a nice history of Sturmey Archer, but that is out of print now.
> 
> I am unaware of any published, comprehensive history of all pre-WWII British bike brands. Much of the research on these bikes, especially the lesser-known brands was done through the VCC catalog archive.



The reason for the recent change was that switching to the new site significantly reduced online hosting costs, unfortunately this has reduced accessibility.

@SirMike1983 , you may be delighted to know that  Tony Hadland, in conjunction with Alan Clarke (head honcho at SA) has just published a revised, expanded, updated version of his book.....





If anyone's interested, I can put you in touch with the V-CC book sales officer.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 10, 2020)

I'd be interested in buying a copy. Is there any plan to have it available online somewhere like Amazon?


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 11, 2020)

I'll find out for you @SirMike1983, currently out of the UK.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 12, 2020)

that's a shame - I've bought a few books from Amazon.uk - often the seller will post to US even if it's not listed in Amazon here.


----------



## pakman2 (Jan 12, 2020)

I would be interested in a copy of the book also.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 13, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> I'll find out for you @SirMike1983, currently out of the UK.





bulldog1935 said:


> that's a shame - I've bought a few books from Amazon.uk - often the seller will post to US even if it's not listed in Amazon here.



Sorry guys, I meant I'm currently out of the UK.
Will get back to you tomorrow evening.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Apologies for the delay in getting back to you re. the Tony Hadland "The Hub of the Universe" book.
Copies are only available through the V-CC (UK).
If anyone wants one you will need to contact the club's book sales officer,  James Cooper. 
His email is:

jameshfcooper@gmail.com

Shipping is around £20gbp to the U.S. via an insured, tracked and signed for delivery service.
The deluxe edition is almost sold out and the few copies of that version remaining are reserved for club members at the moment.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Oh, if you do contact James, ask him for a list of their many other publications too. 
There are quite a few!


----------



## edsiajb (May 20, 2020)

I ordered a copy of this book from V-CC (I am also a V-CC member) and it is great - for me it is a "must have" among my cycling books.  I also have Tony Hadland's "The Sturmey Archer Story" book - but the new book is much more comprehensive with many more photos and illustrations.  It also has plenty of color photos (I think I counted over 150), and I think it is better organized.  The printing and binding is certainly more professional than the old book too.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 21, 2020)

From what I can tell, it's still not available in the US - you have to order from V-CC and have it shipped from Britain.


----------



## dnc1 (May 21, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> From what I can tell, it's still not available in the US - you have to order from V-CC and have it shipped from Britain.



You're correct, just contact James at the email address I mentioned in a previous post.
He'll quote for postage and ship it anywhere worldwide.


----------



## dnc1 (May 21, 2020)

edsiajb said:


> I ordered a copy of this book from V-CC (I am also a V-CC member) and it is great - for me it is a "must have" among my cycling books.  I also have Tony Hadland's "The Sturmey Archer Story" book - but the new book is much more comprehensive with many more photos and illustrations.  It also has plenty of color photos (I think I counted over 150), and I think it is better organized.  The printing and binding is certainly more professional than the old book too.



As a fellow member, I think you may agree that the club produces some great books.
Those who are into 'classic lightweights' are especially well served.


----------



## edsiajb (May 21, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> As a fellow member, I think you may agree that the club produces some great books.
> Those who are into 'classic lightweights' are especially well served.



Yes, agreed.  Also, I enjoy the periodicals (especially "The Boneshaker"...an excellent publication).


----------



## sam (May 27, 2020)

I have the histories of many in the B.C.C. before Raleigh. I have Bartleet's Bicycle Book. Most of the interest is in the hand Made bicycles such as Claud Butler etc.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 28, 2020)

I bought a copy of the Hadland book from V-CC. It's being shipped from England. If it's like his Raleigh book, it'll be great. I love ideas like the Lake Pepin 3-speed group ride out in the midwest. I wish we had one here local. I ride down in the Bantam Lake region a lot, maybe someday...


----------



## dnc1 (May 29, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> I bought a copy of the Hadland book from V-CC. It's being shipped from England. If it's like his Raleigh book, it'll be great. I love ideas like the Lake Pepin 3-speed group ride out in the midwest. I wish we had one here local. I ride down in the Bantam Lake region a lot, maybe someday...



Perhaps you should start a new chapter of the V-CC @SirMike1983; not sure where you're situated, but I think at the moment there are only 2 groups in the USA. 
One in New England and one in the Rockies.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 29, 2020)

I'm in southern New England. I'll have to see what they have. It's probably a Boston-based chapter. Bicycles are big over there, much less so in the rural western part of the region. But we have plenty of nice places to cycle.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> I'm in southern New England. I'll have to see what they have. It's probably a Boston-based chapter. Bicycles are big over there, much less so in the rural western part of the region. But we have plenty of nice places to cycle.



The guy that runs it resides in Arlington, Massachusetts.
Pretty close to Boston I'm guessing.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 18, 2020)

I received my copy of the hub book from England. It's excellent - lots of good research and photos. The book came as a hard cover with cloth bookmark built-in.


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 28, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Apologies for the delay in getting back to you re. the Tony Hadland "The Hub of the Universe" book.
> Copies are only available through the V-CC (UK).
> If anyone wants one you will need to contact the club's book sales officer,  James Cooper.
> His email is:
> ...



I know this might be a long shot but do you know if there are any copies of this book available?  Would the contact person be the same?  Thank you


----------



## edsiajb (Apr 28, 2021)

3-speeder said:


> I know this might be a long shot but do you know if there are any copies of this book available?  Would the contact person be the same?  Thank you



I'm fairly sure copies are still available from the V-CC in England.  The book is well worth the extra pursuit (and extra postage) to get one sent across the Atlantic.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 29, 2021)

3-speeder said:


> I know this might be a long shot but do you know if there are any copies of this book available?  Would the contact person be the same?  Thank you



Hi @3-speeder .
The book is still listed as being available in the most recent V-CC Club Sales leaflet.

The person you need to contact is Roger Postbeschild (the V-CC's current book sales officer, and fellow Oxford section member).
He can give you a quote for the book including shipping to the USA for both members and non-members of the club (I believe there is a small extra charge for non-members).
He can give you a full rundown of payment options etc.

Roger's email is:

rpostbeschild@gmail.com 

Hope that helps.
Darren.


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 29, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Hi @3-speeder .
> The book is still listed as being available in the most recent V-CC Club Sales leaflet.
> 
> The person you need to contact is Roger Postbeschild (the V-CC's current book sales officer, and fellow Oxford section member).
> ...



Thank you so much.  I'll be contacting him shortly.  I appreciate your help


----------

